# Merry “Mead” Christmas to All



## cr250mark (Dec 24, 2021)

Here’s a unusual Find
Perfect Christmas Colors to Spread the Joy !
Killer Badge and Unique Bolt on rear Step
Juvenile Crossbrace

Ranger was the Badge of its Time
Green with Lighting Boltz is Sharp

Merry Christmas
Mark


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 24, 2021)

That's a killer trike ! Never seen or knew that Mead had one .


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 24, 2021)

Nice trike.
Looks like a Fred Colson lug-frame or earlier; (George Worthington?).


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)

Very nice! I have never seen this badge used on any bike or trike before. Most people thought it was used on a radio because of the lightning bolts.


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)

catfish said:


> Very nice! I have never seen this badge used on any bike or trike before. Most people thought it was used on a radio because of the lightning bolts.




I have seen this badge NOS, but never used.


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 24, 2021)

catfish said:


> I have seen this badge NOS, but never used.
> 
> View attachment 1533350



 Very Nice Ed 

I have another mead tricycle with pneumatic 
Tires , same era 30’s 
Mead Badged “ Cossack “ 
Also Green Backing 
Green May of been specific reference to Meads tricycle or juvenile line unsure ?
Thanks for posting that primo specimen


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> Very Nice Ed
> 
> I have another mead tricycle with pneumatic
> Tires , same era 30’s
> ...



Never seen this one! Very nice


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 25, 2021)

ivrjhnsn said:


> That's a killer trike ! Never seen or knew that Mead had one .



Same here! First Mead trike I've ever seen. Thanks for sharing the photos. It's interesting to see how some Mead trike design features differ from tricycles made by other mfrs. of the period.

Mark, could you post a couple photos showing the whole Mead Cossack tricycle you've shown the badge of. 

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 25, 2021)

ridingtoy said:


> Same here! First Mead trike I've ever seen. Thanks for sharing the photos. It's interesting to see how some Mead trike design features differ from tricycles made by other mfrs. of the period.
> 
> Mark, could you post a couple photos showing the whole Mead Cossack tricycle you've shown the badge of.
> 
> Dave



Dave 
Here ya go 
Barn fresh Pneumatic tire 
Left rear tire is bummer but with patience ill
Find a replacement.10.x 2.00 with 6-3/4 opening 
Layer of paint over original Red , I’m thinking


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 25, 2021)

Early Mead Bicycle Badge “ Cossack “


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 26, 2021)

Thank you for the pics! Looks like the Cossack model is just a little later than the Ranger judging by the streamlined seat, if original to the trike. Shame bicycle makers don't still make such ornate metal badges. Once in a great while I've seen those pneumatic tires come up on ebay but usually they were a bit pricey and I really had no need for them to pick them up. Neat...after 30 years of tricycle collecting I'm still learning about more makes/models than I knew existed.

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 26, 2021)

Welcome
Both saddles assume to be Og 
Your are most likely correct with age guess 
And please if you see a tire or a salvage trike with these similar tires please give me a shout 
The tire size I have found 
But the wheel or opening is the challenge!

Thanks
Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 26, 2021)

Will definitely keep an eye out for the tires.

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 26, 2021)

Based on a little research first Mead Catalogued page for the “Ranger” version of the tricycle that I can find was in 1925 and listed as the 
“ New Ranger “


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 26, 2021)

Mark, sending you a PM.

Dave


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 2, 2022)

Here are the Cossacks being offered in 1922.  It is interesting they used the same art but modified the badges and pedals in the Ranger literature.


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 2, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here are the Cossacks being offered in 1922.  It is interesting they used the same art but modified the badges and pedals in the Ranger literature.
> 
> View attachment 1539778
> 
> View attachment 1539779



Great Follow up Ad
It is pretty cool that they were munipulating
Art work so nicely that early !
Great eye Brant 
Saving is Money !

Thanks for throwing this up

mark


----------

